# PHILINE,PHILIDORA and ZAPHON



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

In the 70s,the Clyde was a literal haven for laid up shipping of all sizes moored from Glasgow itself to the various lochs and bays in the Firth of Clyde.
In Lamlash Bay,Isle of Arran,these 3 Shell tankers lay before eventually going to breakers.
PHILINE and PHILIDORA were both built in the USA 1959 and ZAPHON by Swan Hunter in 1957.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Yes PHILINE and PHILIDORA had a sister PHILIPPIA and were on Bareboat Charter of Somerset Shipping Co. and managed by Shell Tanckers N.V.
ZAPHON had a sister ZENATIA.of Tanker Finance Ltd.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I was very surprised when looking at my shot of ZAPHON taken in 1975 bore no resemblance to the original.She apparently was rebuilt in 1966.As built she looks far better.This is also from the Shell careers brochure.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

This is PHILIDORA heading to the breakers at Faslane in December 1976.


----------



## alanengineer (Jun 13, 2005)

I sailed on the Zaphon as Third Engineer in 1972, joining at St. Croix in the US Virgin Islands in June and paying off at Portland Maine in December.
They took off the centre castle, constructed a new wide, longer, deeper hull, joined it to the pump room forward bulkhead, and put the centre castle on top of the aft accomadation.
The funnel was affectionately called the tomato sauce bottle!!!! Alanengineer


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Alanengineer,
You must have relieved my pal Terry Claxton, I left her in May 1972, Singapore.


----------

